# Gloss trim work



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Finish is Hollandlac brilliant










Again, Hollandlac brilliant on all surfaces. I really like this blue.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice. How did you apply? I'm interested in this line of products. Long dry time on the Hollandlac?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks!
This is all brush and roll. The brush work can look great. Roll just okay, IMO. The benefit is a recreateable (?) finish for easier touch ups/repaints. Having to drag out zipwalls, PP/hvlp and remove/cover everything in a room just for 1 frame or whatever gets a little out of hand in a 8,000 sq. house that has this oil on everything except ceilings and some upholstered walls. 
Yes, slow dry long oil. 1 day and primer is usually ready to sand. 2 days and top coats can be. Once it is fully cured it is tough stuff. First used it 15 years ago and hated it. Now I love it, except odor. It challenges me to be the best painter I can. And it triples labor on jobs with it.
If you are thinking if using it feel free to message me. I'll give you what pointers I can.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the way the blue ceiling reflects light from the windows. Nice work.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice looking blue, pulls everything together.

As for the gloss, it looks like the stuff is pretty glossy. The "wet" look, can be very nice, when done right (as shown).


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Really nice Lac in blue


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great.


----------

